# Gamma Boost



## tpaxadpom (Jul 15, 2006)

Has anyone done gamma boost on PC for their CRT displays? I use PC as a source quite a bit. I was able to achieve ruler flat Gamma, 6500K tracking, great luminance... I've seen some jardware products on the market offering gamma boost for CRT displays. I was wondering what range do they boost and by how much. I use my CRT RPTV as the main display and I can easily create gamma boost in software on my PC.


----------

